# MK1 Detail inc leather restoration



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just saw this on DW, some members may be intersted

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=173893


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That looked like some good work there, great results, it looks as if he did not do the seat base though


----------



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Had the owner been cleaning their TT with a scourer?!


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

needs lowering! :lol: :roll:

great final result, but you're right - what about the seat bottom? seems they've done half the job. The tops do look spot on though.

also couldn't be a professional detailer as they're using .. megs .. :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Shiny leather


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

JNmercury00 said:


> Shiny leather


my leather is about that shiny

its really annoying .. use Z9/Z10 to clean & condition. Will need to find something thats not as shiny


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

SaintScoTT said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Shiny leather
> ...


Liquid leather cleaner and a soft nail brush normally does the job for me, results depend on how long you want to work it in.
My girlfriends brother did once ask if i had new seats after a good session :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie and I have something up our sleeves to rectify this problem, watch a space somewhere on this forum soon..


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

JNmercury00 said:


> Shiny leather


You bet ...

I like Gliptones liquid leather, its a nicer brand and works right. Autoglym was soo greasy, hated it..

Will be trying their dye to heal a scratch I made...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the Gliptone leather cleaner. You will probably find, once your leather has been properly cleaned that it will start to smell of leather again..


----------

